
SpaceX Successfully Lands a Giant Falcon 9 Rocket for the First Time - vanwilder77
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/spacex-successfully-lands-a-giant-falcon-9-rocket-for-the-first-time/?sr_share=facebook#.oztsu6:7TfL
======
praneshp
Also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10774865).

